# Whitetail hind quarter ham



## oxicottin (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm wanting to make a ham out of a whitetails hind quarter and needed some recipes on or a how to on making it. I made it a few times using a brine from PS Seasonings website but it always tastes to salty to me. I had a friend I worked with that his uncle gave him one every year and that thing tasted just like you bought it from the store, it had a sweet maple flavor threw out with a hint of smoke. That's what I'm looking for :)

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

Try Pop's brine!


----------



## oxicottin (Nov 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Try Pop's brine!


Cant find can you link it.... Thanks!


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Nov 17, 2011)

pops-wet-curing-brine


----------



## frosty (Nov 17, 2011)

Pops is the best!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 17, 2011)

Cure with mortons TQ following the directions for measurements and time as described on the package. I normally make pastrami outta my back hams. Smoke to an internal of 180* and let rest in double foil, add some ham broth while resting. You can add any rub to the outside you would like before you smoke, you could also apply a glaze, but it might get lost in the resting period if you apply before then.


----------

